# All time favourite perfume??



## MisaMayah (Oct 22, 2007)

What's your all time favourite perfume and how would you describe the scent?

Also what's your favourite celebrity perfume?

My All time fav: Ralph Lauren Romance

I dont know about my fav celeb one, i've had True Star Tommy Hilfiger/Beyonce and Britney's first one but wouldnt rush out to buy them again!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 22, 2007)

Ralh Lauren Romance is my fave too! But, my new, new favorite is the New Dolce & Gabbana  - 'The One'..... it smells so soft and feminine. I don't like a heavy smelling perfume.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ralh Lauren Romance is my fave too! But, my new, new favorite is the New Dolce & Gabbana - 'The One'..... it smells so soft and feminine. I don't like a heavy smelling perfume._

 
you have great taste =)
i'll have to chack the D&G one out!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 22, 2007)

I meant check* lol


----------



## Johnny Wal (Oct 22, 2007)

my favorite cologne right now is platinum by chanel. 
my mom just got a tester of michael kors, but idk the name, but it smells nice.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 22, 2007)

michael kors- michael... smells so expensive i love love love it

also angel- thierry mulger

i personally like perfumes super strong...so i cant breathe! ha ha!

i used to work on a perfumery and got sick of so many fragrances...but these too will never ever bore me!


----------



## Aevalin (Oct 22, 2007)

Snow White 05 by the Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 22, 2007)

Flower Bomb by V&R! this stuff smells so good
V by Valentino, its very sensual~

I've also always liked Hot Couture by Givenchy =)


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 22, 2007)

far from the designer brands already mentioned, but GAP's SoPink is always my go-to scent


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 23, 2007)

I absolutely love Michael Kors too! I've already gone through 2 bottles, it is super expensive!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 23, 2007)

I have several I love, but I never get tired of Dior Addict. 

My favorite celeb perfume is SJP Lovely-it reminds me of an oil I wore in college-very comforting.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 25, 2007)

Angel was what I wore the most. I spent like four or so years in it.

My new favorite is Nina by Nina Ricci.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh there's so many but I guess my favorite would either be The Healing Garden's In Bloom or J.Lo's Still.


----------



## beth_w (Oct 25, 2007)

I know most people hate it but I love Tom Ford's Black Orchid.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 25, 2007)

That'a a difficult question, since I used so many fragrances in the last 15 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I have to choose I will probably go for Burberry Brit and Hugo Boss Deep Red for fall/winter (both are warm vanilla bases fragrances, which I love) and Gucci Rush 2 for spring/summer. I always keep coming back to those


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Oct 25, 2007)

hm...Lolita Lempecka, and Aqualina Pink Sugar are my everyday scents.  I am allergic to like everything but these are perfect for me.  Also love Dior Addict too and Burberry Brit in the red bottle.


----------



## Christina983 (Oct 25, 2007)

I always end up going back to Angel.


----------



## veilchen (Oct 27, 2007)

Stella by Stella McCartney - the only perfume I need.


----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 27, 2007)

Prada by Prada is my all time favorite and has been for a few years now...I also like Nina by Nina Ricci and Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Banane...


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 27, 2007)

Ever since I bought it as a gift for my mother--and kept the samples of it for myself--I have always loved Ibiza Hippie by Escada. I had to go out and buy it for myself before they discontinued it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Dreams. Though this is a very sweet scent, it is extremely wearable. In fact, its one of the only sweeter smelling fragrances that I can wear day and night, wherever I'm at. LOVE IT.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 

 
_Stella by Stella McCartney - the only perfume I need._

 
same here


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 28, 2007)

ooh i love romance too!
but my favorite would be ralph lauren hot or ralph lauren cool, i cant decide!
as far as celeb ones..im not too sure.
I guess stella mccartney but im getting sort of bored of that one. I dont buy celeb fragrances too often.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

I love Sexy Graffiti by Escada.  Sadly, it has been discontinued.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 28, 2007)

I like Flower by Kenzo, Chanel Chance and Clean Ultimate.


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2007)

Chanel Chance is my signature perfume.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 28, 2007)

Versace- Crystal Noir for me is one that I will always repurchase. But, I don't think I've found my HG yet.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 28, 2007)

Prada for men. Its clean and soapy.


----------



## vivalamac (Nov 5, 2007)

I LOOOOOOVE Chanel Coco Mademoiselle!!!  That is my signature scent and I am obsessed.  Anytime i wear it i get random strangers saying ooooohhh what are you wearing????  LOVE IT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worship it


----------



## darlingbabygirl (Nov 5, 2007)

I love these:

Giorgio Armani - Aqua Di Gio (<3 Obsessed, I bought one for my bf and one for me to spray around the room when he's not here. Haha. I'm a dork.)
Anna Sui - Secret Wish (Hmm...HG)
Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
D&G - Light Blue
Burberry - Brit
Victoria's Secret - Dream Angels Heavenly


----------



## redambition (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beth_w* 

 
_I know most people hate it but I love Tom Ford's Black Orchid._

 
don't have a bottle yet - but i have fallen in love with Black Orchid Voile de Fleur.

my favourite perfume ever has got to be anna sui. i liked it when i was in high school and i still love it now. every other scent i loved in high school i no longer hold that dear. this one has staying power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




celebrity perfumes - SJP lovely is nice, and i'm liking the new kate moss one as well. i don't really go for the celeb perfumes that often.


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

I looove Miss Dior Cherie! To me, it's flowery, spicy and very sweet. I can see how some people might not like it, it's not your average light scent. My chemistry can easily kill most lovely perfumes, but Miss Dior Cherie just develops on me and becomes really classy and not girly-light. 

I actually haven't tried a celeb frag that I love yet.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 6, 2007)

My ulitmate perfume is Dior Addict i have worn it for 5 years now and started wearing it just as my fiance and i first got together, so it reminds me of the stage in our relationship that we couldn't keep our hands off each other!!, I would describe the smell as sexy musky but sweet and really unusual.
Foe celeb fragrances i love the new christina aguilera one!!


----------



## MadchenRogue (Nov 19, 2007)

Lalique, Sonia Rykiel and JPG---my goodness they are the best.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 20, 2007)

The only perfume I wear is With Love by Hilary Duff. I love it so much!


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 20, 2007)

My passion is Coco and Chance by Chanel.  
They always make me feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jules xx


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 20, 2007)

i love Prada Tendre, coco mademoisellle ,black orchid and gucci rush !!!!

personally i find celeb fragrances cheesy  and cheap LOL sorry, no offense to anybody


----------



## kyoto (Nov 21, 2007)

My all time favorite is Dolce & Gabana The One.  I've recently smelled V&R Flowerbomb and Marc Jacobs Daisy and they both smell really good, so I may have to add them to my collection soon.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 21, 2007)

man, do i have to pick just one?  right now i'm loving burberry london...but my perennial fall backs are valentino v and prada.  i can't wait until it's colder so i can wear cartier delices.


----------



## adela88 (Nov 21, 2007)

juicy couture- im obssed with this smell.


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 24, 2007)

i looovee Pink Sugar by Aqualina...it smells sooo yummy!! &&its funny because i swear, at least one guy every day comments that i smell good...i think thats why i love this soo much because when i would wear the juicy perfume, which i also like but am not obsessed with like the pink sugar, no one really commented on the scent...


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

Michael Kors - I love the smell of Tuberose


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

All-time Favorite: Escada's Sunset Heat
Tropical + fruity. :]
I'll also add that up until 2 days ago, I never had perfume, but there was a sale at Perfumania, and I sampled this one and fell in love.

I also liked J.Lo's Live Luxe, but my friend could apparently smell it before the woman even sprayed it into the air. >_>


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Fresh Moroccan Mint Tea. Discontinued. I will mourn it forever.


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

i like romance by ralph lauren and issey miyake


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

My absolute favourite is Gucci Rush. I doubt I will ever stray from it.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Dec 8, 2007)

My all time faves are Jean Paul Gautier and Lalique --been wearing them for 10 years.


----------



## athena123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Absolute Favorites I keep on hand all the time: 
1. Pheromone, by Marilyn Miglin - long-lasting and I always get compliments when I spritz with this. Not everyone can wear this, it really does react with your chemistry and smells horrible on some. I'm blessed that I can wear this! 
2. Destiny by Marilyn Miglin - very light, clean, fresh jasmine notes. My only beef with this is that it doesn't last long on me and I have to reapply often.
3. Chanel No 5. - I know, I know, boring but a classic for me; I feel like a milliion bucks when I wear this! 

Other standbys I like to wear. 

1. Sunflowers - I think this is Elizabeth Arden but can't be sure
2. Perry Ellis 360 for Women - light, fresh and clean perfect for the office
3. Nearly anything by Alfred Sung
4. Perhaps by Bob Mackie
6. Burberry - Brit and London for women are my current faves, love this stuff!


----------



## liv (Dec 26, 2007)

I change my mind all the time!  But right now, I really like:
1) Cynthia Rowley EDP
2) Marc Jacobs Essence
3) Marc Jacobs Blush
4) Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Moyra (Dec 26, 2007)

Perfumes are so evocative of times and places, no?
Seems like my taste and "favorites" mutate through time.
When I turned eleven, my mother gave me a bottle of "Apres L'Ondee", a classic which I really am not that fond of anymore. When I was 13, my mother (who was evidently responsible for my own perfume gene) gave me a bottle of L'air du Temps. I can't smell either scent anymore without thinking of my early teenage years.
And so it goes - the 70's for me were Sikkim de Lancome (discontinued, still fabulous) and huge wafting clouds of Chloe, which sooo nauseates me now.
The 80's were Opium and Poison (the original Poison). I'll always love spicy orientals like Opium, but the original Poison, bleah, not so much. 
The 90's were Chloe Narcisse (which has morphed into cloying headache central for me now) and my still much loved Hypnotic Poison.
The 2000's so far have been the decade of Thierry Mugler - Angel, Angel Pivoine (Peony) and my favorite, Alien. Donna Karan's Black Cashmere and Ambre Narguile from the Hermessence collection in Winter. L'Or de Torrente and Betsey Johnson in summer.


----------



## Juanita (Dec 27, 2007)

The one by dolce y gabbana 
Inchanto charms by Ferragamo
Green tea by Elizabeth arden


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2007)

Very irresistable sensual by givenchy


----------



## xiahe (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm a huuuuuuge perfume addict so i really can't choose *just* one...my all-time favorites AT THE MOMENT are probably Ralph Lauren Romance or Giorgio Armani Emporio Armani Diamonds...but some of my other favorites include CK Euphoria Blossom (which imo smells similar to Nina by Nina Ricci, which i also love...and the bottle is so pretty!), Chanel Chance, and Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 29, 2007)

MAC Dejarose and it's LE and I'm almost out


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't just chose one my favs are -
Escada Sexy Grafitti 
Dior Addict 
Vera Wang Princess 
D&G Light Blue 
Dior Hypnotic Posion 
LAMB by Gwen Stefani 
Chanel Chance


----------



## verena (Jan 1, 2008)

eemm, i think my favourite is le baiser du dragon, cartier
i also like nina ricci l'air du temps, escada sentiment, estee lauder pure linen, shiseido zen : )


----------



## stjarna (Jan 1, 2008)

angel- thierry mulger is a must. i have two full star bottles.. it actually makes me happy just having it on me.

romance ralph lauren is my close second..

and my third that i use is the cheaper of all three..  Diesel Zero Plus Feminine


----------



## pahblov (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not usually one to get trendy scents, but I tried on Fuel for Life by Diesel the other day, and I think it's becoming my new favourite.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 2, 2008)

ckin2u - day to day love it
kenzo flower, Dior pure poison the bottle is so pretty. CK Euphoria always get complimented when I wear it. And my new perfume paco Rabane black xs gorgeous smells like sweets.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 2, 2008)

*I probably already answered this thread, but hey...If I answer again, it won't hurt anyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* My absolute favorite is Yves St. Laurant's OPIUM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *

*Christian Dior's POISON runs an extremely close second. *

*Also on the faves. list:*



* COCO Chanel* 


* Bvlgari BLV* 


* Shalimar* 

* Basically, (as if you can't already tell) I love the heavy, spicy, Oriental fragrances...And, they work w/ my body chemistry, too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE perfume. I won't even leave the house without it!*


----------



## talks (Jan 8, 2008)

My all time favorite is Premier Jour by Nina Ricci. That is, hands down, the best perfume I've ever found. The smell is absolute heaven. It’s a floral and a little bit goes a long way. I was devastated when I couldn't find it in stores anymore because I thought it was discontinued but I found it on amazon for $40usd for the larger bottle and I got free shipping on it too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only other perfumes I've ever liked was Clinique Happy or Clinique Blossom which I like to wear more in the summer because I consider these "fresh/clean" scents and don't smell as strong or heavy as my premier jour. I've never tried any celebrity scents because I have yet to be impressed by any of them. I just think that if I'm going to be paying that much money for a little bottle of perfume it better "wow" me.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2008)

all time fave: coco mademoiselle & lancôme's hypnôse

celeb fave: jlo glow it's amazinggg


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aevalin* 

 
_Snow White 05 by the Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I met the makers at a trade show...the girl is awesome!  I still have some samples of their oils and they are still strong.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jan 17, 2008)

Givenchy - Hot Couture
Paris Hilton - Heiress
Britney Spears - Midnight Fantasy


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 17, 2008)

Favorites in order:

Lolita Lempika (my sig scent) 
Armani Code 
Anna Sui 
Bvlgari L'Instant Magic 

The ONLY celeb perfume that I like is LAMB by Gwen Steffani.  I think for some people it smells too sweet, but it works well with me.  Trust me, my husband gets allergy attacks if my perfume is too strong.

I don't like perfumes that smell like Clinique Happy.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Anais Anais and Tribu (Bennetton)


----------



## User67 (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Chanel Chance is my signature perfume._

 
Mine too. I try other perfumes, but always come back to Chance.


----------



## Page (Jan 24, 2008)

I love perfume!  My new fave is Unforgiveable Woman by Sean John.  I wear it everywhere!  

And I still love my oldies-but-goodies:  Lauren by Ralph Lauren, and Beautiful and Private Collection by Estee Lauder.  But I've worn nothing but Unforgiveable Woman since it first came out.  My husband loves it, too!


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 24, 2008)

I've used a variety of perfumes over the years, starting from when I was 10 and my aunt gave me a small bottle of L'air du Temps.  I was a tomboy at heart but the shape of that bottle with it's birdlike whimsical wing shape suckered me in.  Since then I've owned lots of high end scents, Ysatis by Givenchy, Knowing by Estee Lauder (I loved this when I was a sophomore in high school), Escape by Calvin Klein, and Paris by YSL.  I also had a small bottle of Jessica McClintock given as a gift to me for my senior prom.

Now even after shelling out big bucks for high end perfumes, I find myself going back to a drugstore brand so simple that it will make most Spektra readers cringe.  I use Love's Baby Soft.

I don't know what it is about Love's that I keep coming back to.  It's my #1 nostalgic fragrance, and if I had to describe the scent I would say that it smells like baby powder, cotton candy, teenage dreams, hopes, and aspirations all rolled up into one luscious pink spray.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 25, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]Apres L'ondee[/SIZE]


----------



## ms.libra (Jan 25, 2008)

my fave perfumes are: Burberry Brit, Dior j'dore, Chanel coco mademoiselle and recently i got the gwen stefani l.a.m.b. but perfumes can be expensive and the bottles never seem to move no matter how much i spray. i like those tiny sample sprays, great for purses and diff scents.


----------



## glamasauras (Jan 26, 2008)

My all time fave is Juicy Couture. I hate the brand itself because of all those god damned sweats, but the perfume is great. My favorite celebrity perfume is Antonio Banderas. I know its cheap, but I kind of like the way it smells and he's pretty gorgeous.


----------



## kalikana (Jan 26, 2008)

Umm, I don't really have an all-time favorite, but right now I love love love:

- Ralph Lauren Ralph
- Dior Addict 2
- Anna Sui Flight of Fancy
- 'Aztique' from the Body Shop
- Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## fashionette (Jan 29, 2008)

YSL (Yves Saint Laurent) Young Sexy Lovely (my HG, it's so ME) & Christiane Celle's Calypso Mimosa


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 8, 2008)

i love ralph lauren! i dont know what the name is but its the blue bottle ones..it smells very tropical ;; fruity. its my favorite


----------



## -moonflower- (Feb 14, 2008)

I love: 
Clinique - Happy
and
Diesel - Fuel For Life(I think that's what it's called)

Kenzo - Flowers is pretty good too


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Feb 15, 2008)

that would be CABARET by GRES <3


----------



## Snieze (Feb 16, 2008)

L de Lolita lempicka <3


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 16, 2008)

Juicy Couture!

Sometimes it's Versace Woman too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depends on my mood.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 19, 2008)

1. Liz by Liz Claiborne
2. Amor amor by Cacharel
3. Fantasy Britney Spears
4. Provocative Woman by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 19, 2008)

This a tough question for me because I am an avid perfume collector. My ALL TIME favorite is Chane Coco Mademoiselle. I also love Pink Sugar, Anna Sui and Lolita Lempika. My favorite designer scent is J.Lo Glow After Dark.


----------



## pepe (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamerbabiiee** 

 
_i love ralph lauren! i dont know what the name is but its the blue bottle ones..it smells very tropical ;; fruity. its my favorite_

 
My favourite perfume of all time, my absolute signature scent. Smells lusciously fruity and tangy. My runner up is definitely Tommy Girl by Tommy Hilfiger, such a classic soft and tea-like scent.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 19, 2008)

Vera Wang Original & Princess 
J-Lo - all the fragrances 
I had a sample of the new Tom Ford one which I think is gorgeous so I'll invest in the full size.


----------



## lovekrumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine is definitely Flower by Kenzo, the scent is slightly woody but very exotic. I'm going to be sad when my bottle runs out (I'm dirt broke, so odds are I won't be able to replace it).


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 4, 2008)

All time is a toss up between Chanel Coco Mademoiselle... loves it and Lolita Lempicka!

I still love the scent of DKNY's Be Delicious as well and starting to like that Kate Moss one... usually not a fan of any celebrity product but I like it hehehe Oooh and Burberry Weekend mmmmmmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmm


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 4, 2008)

It's funny how Moyra was referring to the "Perfume Gene". Clearly I'm a third generation _Shalimar_ fanatic! It's is not only a part of my uniform it is my security blanket as well.
I adore this frangrance, along with it's Summer Sister - _Shalimar "Light"._

_Angel_ is a very special frangrance - it actually has a chocolate base...mmmmmmmm. It's funny _Aqualina's Pink Sugar_ is a dead Ringer for _Angel_

When are they going to create a fragrance that evokes the smell of a brand new box of "Crayola Crayons"...am I alone and crazy on this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's like the cotton candy and fresh cut grass smell...it's perfect


----------



## beauty-junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

Lacoste "Pour Femme" 
Moschino Cheap & Chic "I Love Love"


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 5, 2008)

mine has gotta be clinique happy


----------



## Brittni (Mar 24, 2008)

*Sex Appeal for Women* by Jovan
*In Control *by Britney Spears (hate ALL her others)

I get SOOOOOOOO many compliments whenever I wear these two! They're my signature scents...I hate sharing when my friends ask for spritz of it, LOL


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 13, 2008)

victoria secret very sexy hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luvvvvv this stuff


----------



## KikiB (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I wasn't really a fragrance girl when I was really young, but when I was 14 I got my first bottle of Chanel Chance and I loved it. Then I had a bout with a ton of Avon scents, and still love some (Pink Suede=love), but then it got to my current phase which is all about the Escada LE scents, particularly Ibiza Hippie and so forth. Yet no matter what, I still love Chance. I'm quite loving L de Lolita Lempicka, it's one I could wear for a long time.

I could never wear Shalimar or Opium though...so if you can, props to you. They just smell really alcohol-y on me.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't think what to choose from =O 
I really love Moschino though, I have 'Funny' and 'Couture'. <3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 15, 2008)

Escada's Rockin' Rio, Vera Wang's Princess and Elizabeth Arden's Green Tea.


----------



## Brie (Jul 4, 2008)

Provocative Woman - Elizabeth Arden
Seriously everyday i wear this i get compliments on it!!!

Also most Vivienne Westwood scents and Lolita Lempicka.
I actually don't mind Covet by SJP suprisingly enough!


----------



## wintersday (Jul 4, 2008)

dior hypnotic poison


----------



## misskeisha (Jul 4, 2008)

My all time faves are Coco, Chanel's Les Exclusifs in Coromandel (oriental family) and 31 Rue Cambon (more of a chypre scent), and Burberry Brit.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

Escada Island Kiss


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

Burberry London classic (the one in the clear bottle, not tartan)

Bvlgari Amnytheste

Gucci Rush 2

Serge Lutens Un Lys OR Kai (similar, Serge probably wins)

Prada Tendre

Boss Intense (so sexy)


----------



## star25 (Jul 19, 2008)

My all time fave is *Gucci Rush*.

It's a strong scent, so I normally only wear it in the winter, but I love it so much... I've been wearing it for a good 8-9 years now, the smell really takes me back.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

DKNY Be Delicious and Vera Wang Princess


----------



## SMMY (Jul 19, 2008)

Regina Harris Amber Vanilla for winter - like a soft warm sweater scent-wise.

and for summer it tends to be Philosophy's Falling in Love or Hanae Mori.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Jul 20, 2008)

I love agent provocateur


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 31, 2008)

i loveeee dolce & gabbana light blue. i won't wear anything else but that.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Jul 31, 2008)

Issey Miyake

l'eau Dissey

It makes my nose smile!


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

J.Lo's Live Luxe... *droooool*


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

Marc Jacobs is my all time favorite!


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried to narrow it down to one but i'm torn between Armani Code & Burberry Brit. I think i could live with just those two if i absolutely had to.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DKNY Be Delicious and Red Delicious...Those are my two favorites that I must have at all times


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 25, 2008)

i don't think i have an all time favorite fragrance. 

right now my favorite is diesel fuel for life. both the male and female scents are excellent, in my opinion. but seeing as i am male, i'm wearing the respective scent. haha. i might be known to wear makeup on occasion, but i just don't know if i could take myself seriously wearing perfume. not sure why.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2008)

For winter Comptoir Sud Pacifique's coco extreme or Vera Wang's Princess and for summer Escada's rockin' rio.


----------



## liv (Aug 25, 2008)

Lately mine has been MJ Essence.  I've been getting compliments on it a lot, so I think it really suits me and my body chemistry.  I don't think that would ever stop me from buying new perfumes, though...
just got a bottle of L de Lolita actually. =]


----------



## maple14 (Aug 25, 2008)

i just love miss dior cherie, its such a pretty scent


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

I love LAMB ;_;


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 25, 2008)

Jo Malone's orange blossom.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 26, 2008)

Hypnotic Poison. It's been my favourite for years.


----------



## msmack (Aug 26, 2008)

Hugo Boss - Deep Red - always.


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 30, 2008)

MY TOP TWO:
1-Forever And Ever - Dior
2- Shalimar (light as well) - Guerlain.

And also:
3- FlowerBomb - V&R
4- Ange ou Demon - Givenchy.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 30, 2008)

Oooohh I love perfume!! 

My favs:

Flowerbomb: V&R
Gucci II
Very Valentino (discontinued)


----------



## anguria (Aug 30, 2008)

Dior Addict. I'm addicted to it.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

When I'm feeling young and flirty (I'm only 21 so I can still wear this!), Escada Pacific Paradise. 

A special day or when I feel a little more grown up, I wear Happy by Clinique. 

Special evenings and super elegant--Gucci #2.


----------



## misssfleurette (Sep 1, 2008)

Be delicious (DKNY) and CKOne


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

Gucci Rush


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

Vera Wang Princess is my favorite.
And It has a soft scent. xD


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm really not a perfume person but my bf bought me Victorias Secret Very Sexy four years ago and I have been using it since. It always seems to get me compliments from other people.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 4, 2008)

Burberry London


----------



## Divinity (Sep 4, 2008)

DejaRose from the MAC Dejarose collection...and I'm almost out!  Poo


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 5, 2008)

My hubby just bought me Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue a couple of months ago, and honestly I havent worn anything else since. It is my favorite without a doubt.


----------



## revinn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, I'd have to say:

For Day: With Love or In Control
At Parties/A Night Out: Betsey Johnson
For Dates: Fantasy

Yup, I love me some gourmands.


----------



## flymestza (Sep 26, 2008)

I always get compliments when wearing Aqualina Pink Sugar or Marc Jacobs Daisy.  Love them both!


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 26, 2008)

Envy me by Gucci.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 5, 2008)

#1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chloé by Chloé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
#2 Be Delicious by DKNY
#3 Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 6, 2008)

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely by SJP.. and Chanel's Chance..
They both make me want to melt.
Ooo and Bronze Goddess by EStee Lauder


----------



## christinakate (Oct 7, 2008)

Its a cross between, Givenchy - Hot and Dior - Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 7, 2008)

Nina by Nina ricci.

I was never a perfume person until I found this. It's just.. me entirely.


----------



## moonlit (Oct 10, 2008)

Dior Addict- I loveeeeeeeee this perfume.Whenevrr I feel happy/ sad, i wear this one.. it makes me feel so good.. 

Another one is Chanel Allure.. love this one-its not as strong as dior addict

both these perfumes last all day..


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

Nothing beats Touch of Pink by Lacoste :b

But I love Maybe Baby by Benefit and Intense by Hugo Boss as well :]


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

1.Hanae mori butterfly(my sign.)
2.Bulgari Rose Essentielle
3.Philosophy falling in love


----------



## Fabienne (Oct 11, 2008)

Mitsuko.


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 12, 2008)

leau par kenzo... the scent is so beautiful and fresh. but it only lasts about 10 minutes on my skin. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 14, 2008)

My favorite perfume would definitely be Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue... it's very light and delicate! love it


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_#1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Chloé by Chloé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
#2 Be Delicious by DKNY
#3 Euphoria by Calvin Klein_

 

you have great taste! i love those!!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 3, 2008)

I absolutely love Dior Addict 2!


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 20, 2008)

Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique for me, for the evening. I makes me feel very womanly when I wear it and I love how when I move I'm reminded it's there.

Then for daytime I'd probably go with Miss Dior Cherie. When I wear that everyone is like 'we can smell you coming'. I really like the sweetness of it.


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Dior Addict- I loveeeeeeeee this perfume.Whenevrr I feel happy/ sad, i wear this one.. it makes me feel so good.. 

Another one is Chanel Allure.. love this one-its not as strong as dior addict

both these perfumes last all day.._

 

I love both of them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my new favorite is Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## Delerium (Dec 22, 2008)

Acqua diGio is my all time favorite.  I try others and like them, but always end up coming back to this one.


----------



## ploylovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

I love love love
BURBERRY-BRIT


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 29, 2008)

Holy crap... there are way too many, I am a bit of a fragrance butterfly, I like a lot of them!

Lolita Lempicka the original, I simply adore this!
D&G Sicily - this reminds me of my grandmother who was one of the lights in my life and I so love this perfume!
Gucci by Gucci, Gucci is one of my staples - always have a bottle (or two) of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YSL - Babydoll & Paris....love them both! Paris was my very first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dior - Dune.... tried many other Dior scents and this is my only real Dior love!
Givenchy Very Irresistable - one of my faves
Britney Spears Fantasy and Midnight Fantasy - yes I own them both, and I love them both!
Geurlain Insolence - omg... I LOVE this! BUT - it gives me terrible migraines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only wear this ever so occasionally.... I do love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Victor & Rolf - Flowerbomb... I dont love it, but I dont hate it either.... But I DO keep coming back to it, though strangely I am not exactly sure why??


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

My all-time favorite perfume is L'Heure Bleue.  No celeb perfumes pour moi.


----------



## parker9 (Jan 7, 2009)

JPG Le Classique
Lancome Tresor
Lancome Hypnose
Anna Sui Sui Dreams
CD Dolce Vita
CK IN2U


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 9, 2009)

Chanel No. 22 parfum is mine!


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine would have to be Escada Moon Sparkle. It smells sooo good!


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

Terre d'Hermès, a men's scent lol. I wear it myself though


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_Terre d'Hermès, a men's scent lol. I wear it myself though_

 
This is a great scent! Stock up though, there may be new IFRA regulations banning high concentration of one of the main chemicals in it very soon - Iso E Super, which is something like 26% of this scent!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 18, 2009)

I tend to like "musky" fragrances lol not musty lol 

Lolita Lempicka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DKNY Red Delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco Chanel Mademoiselle





M.A.C Hue: Tarnished Love


----------



## Azelia (Jan 18, 2009)

Noa
Tresor
Light Blue


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, hotmodelchiq, none of those fragrances are particularly musky, they're all very fruity.


----------



## Poupette (Jan 18, 2009)

Miss Dior Chérie. It suits me perfectly and if I only got to wear one scent for the rest of my life, it'd be this one.

I also love:

Anna Sui Dolly Girl Ooh La Love and Bonjour L'Amour!
Dior Hypnotic Poison
Masaki Matsushima Mat
Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bond "So New York" & Indult "Tihota" the ultimate vanilla.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poupette* 

 
_Miss Dior Chérie. It suits me perfectly and if I only got to wear one scent for the rest of my life, it'd be this one.

I also love:

Anna Sui Dolly Girl Ooh La Love and Bonjour L'Amour!
Dior Hypnotic Poison
Masaki Matsushima Mat
Burberry Brit Sheer_

 
 I really like the Matsushima scents. I think they're well done


----------



## Tigresse (Jan 19, 2009)

Kenzo Amour
Kenzo Jungle Elephant
Dior Hypnotic Poison
Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose
Michael Kors
Guerlain Nahema
Etro Heliotope
are the most used on my desk at the moment


----------



## mintcollective1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love flowerbomb...somebody stole my last bottle...
I LOOOVVEEE Deisel Fuel for life
MAC MV2

occasionally i get the urge to wear ckone...bring back some middle school memories haha


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

the original dior addict. i've been wearing it for years and everytime i smell it reminds me of a happy memory from my life. i adore it.

honarable mentions:

dior j'adore
clinique aromatherapy (smells like old lady perfume but i still love it)
chanel cristal
dior forever and ever (don't make this anymore and it's impossible to find!!)
chanel allure
marc jacobs daisy


----------



## Tracey82 (Jan 21, 2009)

Love my Lancome Maqnifique that I got for Christmas


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tigresse* 

 
_Kenzo Amour
Kenzo Jungle Elephant
Dior Hypnotic Poison
Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose
Michael Kors
Guerlain Nahema
Etro Heliotope
are the most used on my desk at the moment_

 
Nahema is fabulous, I have some of the parfum. I wish it were still available in the US. *cries*


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_the original dior addict. i've been wearing it for years and everytime i smell it reminds me of a happy memory from my life. i adore it.

honarable mentions:

dior j'adore
clinique aromatherapy (smells like old lady perfume but i still love it)
chanel cristal
dior forever and ever (don't make this anymore and it's impossible to find!!)
chanel allure
marc jacobs daisy_

 
There's still a couple of places where you can get Forever and Ever - it was rereleased recently in 2007. 
FOREVER AND EVER DIOR perfume by Christian Dior

Forever And Ever Perfume By Christian Dior 1.7 Oz Eau De Toilette Spray For Women

Forever and Ever by Christian Dior for Women


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

i freaking love miami glow by j.lo! i know i should hang my head in shame but i love the fruity coconutty smell! and it lasts all day long! every time i wear it, i think of nights out with friends in the summer.

i also love my diesel - fuel for life. this was my wedding day scent (some might say it was a bit too heavy for a bride!) it's kind of woody and musky and again it lasts all day! it's how i wish i smelled naturally!


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_Actually, hotmodelchiq, none of those fragrances are particularly musky, they're all very fruity._

 
All scents smell different on different people because of our body chemistry affects how different scents react on the skin... Coco, Angel, and Lolita come off musky on me...  and actually if you look up the scent description for those 3, musky is in the description... not to mention that everyones sense of smell is slightly different...


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Feb 8, 2009)

ghost, ghost, ghost, GHOST!

My signature perfume


----------



## dorkynerd (Feb 8, 2009)

I've just kinda gotten into perfumes. So right now, my all time fav is Givenchy's *Very Irrésistible*. I cant get enough of this perfume! 

Jessica Simpson Fancy is nice too.


----------



## jacquelinda (Feb 9, 2009)

i love love love Ralph by Ralph Lauren. Vera Wang Princess and RL Romance. *snifffffffff lol


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 11, 2009)

Lolita Lempicka!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

escada sunset heat hands down! (sorry for large pic)


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miss Dior Cherie is heaven in a bottle
I'm literally obsessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just can't stop smelling it


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 13, 2009)

Britney Spears' Curious or maybe the Ed Hardy one..


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

my most favorite is "Fancy" by Jessica Simpson and the original Juicy Couture perfume... they're both really lovely scents.


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

My favourite one is Noa from Cacharel!
I love it!


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Feb 22, 2009)

my favourite one is Hugo Boss Deep Red


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2009)

coach, shine by ferragamo, F for ferragamo (i have all the ferragamo perfumes.. my brother works here), harajuku girls in love.


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 25, 2009)

Ralph Lauren - Hot


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 25, 2009)

Calvin Klein Euphoria is my signature scent.


----------



## looovemac (Mar 2, 2009)

My favorites are:






*ANGEL by Thierry Mugler (BEST FOR WINTER)*



 




ARMANI CODE!! 
CHANEL-COCO MADEMOISELLE!! 
CHANEL-CHANCE
 
BURBERRY WOMEN!!!! 
 
BURBERRY LONDON 
CALVIN KLEIN ESCAPE  
DOLCE & GABBANA for her
 
DOLCE & GABBANA LIGHT BLUE!!!!! 
 
DOLCE & GABBANA "THE ONE"!!!! 
J'ADORE by Dior 




 MISS DIOR CHERIE BY DIOR!!!!!!!!! (LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS ONE... )
 
RALPH LAUREN NOTORIOUS 
JEAN PAUL GAULTIER MA DAME 
 
MICHAEL KORS BERMUDA!!!! (GOT IT FOR SPRING)
 
LANCOME MAGNIFIQUE 
TOCCA CLEOPATRA 
J LO STILL 
212 CAROLINA HERRERA 
 




 I JUST FIGURED THAT I HAVE ENOUGH FRAGRANCES (I WAS GOING TO GO SHOPPING AND BUY SOME MORE 



...LOL)!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_Miss Dior Cherie is heaven in a bottle
I'm literally obsessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just can't stop smelling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love MDC!  I use this one alllll the time!  I also love Juicy Couture and Chance by Chanel.  I carry around LaVanilla roll on in my purse also (so yummy).


----------



## Enchanting (Mar 3, 2009)

Chanel Allure is my favorite


----------



## KnittingSwede (Mar 3, 2009)

Paloma Picasso

it's really weird but i have never worn it without at least 1 person (known to me or a stranger) commenting on how nice i smell!!!!!


----------



## PuertoRcanPinup (Mar 12, 2009)

My ATF is Vera Wang the original.  I would describe it as a soft floral.  I get complimented on it by men and women.


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

ck euphoria
bvlgari rosse essentielle
bvlgari omia amethyste


----------



## ribbons (Mar 16, 2009)

bvlgari eau parfumée au thé blanc - it was everything i had hoped d&g light blue would be


----------



## fresh76 (Mar 16, 2009)

Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique for women


----------



## macforeverr (Mar 29, 2009)

Daisy by Marc by Marc Jacobs! It smells delicious and fresh


----------



## konstantiat6 (Apr 1, 2009)

It must be Chanel!coco mademoiselle...


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 1, 2009)

Truly Pink by Vera Wang. Its light floral fragrance is just the right amount of girlie for me =)


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

'Halo' by Victoria's Secret Dream Angels.  Its discontinued!!! My all time fav.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 2, 2009)

Miracle by Lancome or VS' Desire


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 2, 2009)

Prada by Prada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy high on my list also :3

OHHkjslaS I can't believe I forgot Mac's DejaRose.
I'll be buying my third bottle when it is re-released.
I wish it wasn't LE


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 3, 2009)

Marc Jacobs Daisy (black) it's definitely "my" scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love love love it.


----------



## genie707 (Apr 4, 2009)

Miss Dior Cherie!!!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 4, 2009)

M by Mariah Carey.

It's the perfect blend of sexy and girly sweetness. I think it suits me really well. I get tons of people asking me what I have on. I love it and will buy it forever lol.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

My #1 is Escada Magnetism. It's hard to come by now... but I love it so much I have 2 extra bottles! Lol.

After that, it's Burberry Brit (I have the EDT and EDP, both opened... how silly I am) and YSL Baby Doll (yep, a spare of that too, lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't go out without perfume on- I feel naked without it! I have so many bottles I'm too embarrassed to count them!


----------



## florabundance (Apr 6, 2009)

viktor & rolf flowerbomb is the only fragrance i never get sick of. it's so well balanced


----------



## Mec (Apr 6, 2009)

My all time favorite is *Chanel Coco Mademoiselle*. This is a classic!

The smell is jasmine, roses, vanilla....this is a veeeeery sophisticated, sensual and feminine scent. I believe is like the young interpretation of Coco Chanel.


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Apr 7, 2009)

Burberry Brit is my go to scent....it suits me year-round!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 7, 2009)

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique is my absolute favourite scent ever, I love the bottle too.


----------



## agswife (Apr 7, 2009)

My all time fav is Gucci in the square bottle. I use to be able to get it a Sephora but not anymore, I have to get it at those discount perfume stores...
Hubby really likes it because it reminds him of our wedding day. (My dress STILL smells like it, lol)


----------



## mommy22girls (Apr 13, 2009)

BPAL Strawberry Moon. It's LE I have one bottle and I hoard like a mad woman.


----------



## rarity (Apr 22, 2009)

I tested Creed Spring Flower for the first time and OMG, it's so pretty.  I thought I wanted it for Mother's Day till I realized it didn't last more than a few minutes.  It's super pricey too, like $125 for 1 ounce.


----------



## noload (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll like perfume's the smells like lavender...
Love the smell of Victoria secret also i can't get it off my mind


----------



## noload (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll like perfume's the smells like lavender...
Love the smell of Victoria secret also i can't get it off my mind 
____________________
noblerex


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 22, 2009)

I love Very Irresistible by Givenchy


----------



## panther27 (Apr 23, 2009)

Versace Bright Crystal is soo hot!


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 23, 2009)

MAC MV2 has been a favorite for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YSL Opium Poesie de Chine
Boudoir by Vivienne Westwood


----------



## Soire (May 4, 2009)

It changes from time to time, I used to adore Lolita Lempicka but now I can't stand the licorice undertone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
For now it's L'Artisan Parfumeur Verte Violette and Lanvin Jeanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Very light and airy.


----------



## Georgia2009 (May 6, 2009)

I mostly use just Two Perfumes 
1. Eternity
And For Occessions and Wedding i use
Michael Kors because it is too expansive. So i can't use it on daily basis.


----------



## viola84 (May 6, 2009)

I love sweet scentes, I used to wear gloria form cacharel but its discontinued, now I wear amour amour. For every day use just the white musk bodyspray from the bodyshop.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

Bvlgari BLV and Dolce & Gabbanna Light blue are tied for me


----------



## Cyclothymic (May 7, 2009)

"Opium" by YSL and "Dolce & Gabbana" by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

Burberry - Brit and the beat


----------



## makeba (Jun 6, 2009)

Gucci  by gucci is soo sultry and sexy


----------



## Hettepet (Jun 14, 2009)

for me in summer time Jill Sander Sun and in winter time Chanel 5


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

Vera Wang Princess i love it!


----------



## JaneHorror (Jun 15, 2009)

Curious-Britney Spears 
Vanilla Lace-Victoria Secret (I love anything that smells like vanilla, lol)


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

Miss Dior Cherie - My signature scent!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Georgia2009* 

 
_I mostly use just Two Perfumes 
1. Eternity
And For Occessions and Wedding i use
Michael Kors because it is too expansive. So i can't use it on daily basis._

 
LMAO I thought "For Occessions" was the name of a perfume!!  

I get it now.


----------



## fets (Jun 16, 2009)

Anna Sui - Dolly Girl and Ralph Lauren - Ralph


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 17, 2009)

M by Mariah Carey

I can't resist smelling like sexy marshmellows lol plus I love the bottle so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My man loves how it smells too.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Anna Sui Dreams, Vanilla by The Body Shop.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

tropical punch by escada, magnetic beat by escada, and dolce & gabbana light blue.

i love how LB stays strong throughout the day, it doesn't fade.


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 24, 2009)

The Marc Jacobs perfume is my favorite!  I'm much more of a fresh scent/floral scent person and this is a great interpretation of Gardenia.

I've tried maybe half a dozen scents for a decent amount of time and once in awhile I'll try something new if I get a sample, but I always find myself returning to this scent over and over again.


----------



## wonjoo89 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mistral Lychee Rose..
what does it smell like.......
"This cheerful fragrance, inspired by the revered Chinese lychee fruit, blends fresh lychee with juicy mandarin, peach and black currant. These fruits intermingle with white rose, warm woods, sensual amber and white musk to create a delightful scent."
according to mistralsoap.com


----------



## makeba (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonjoo89* 

 
_Mistral Lychee Rose..
what does it smell like.......
"This cheerful fragrance, inspired by the revered Chinese lychee fruit, blends fresh lychee with juicy mandarin, peach and black currant. These fruits intermingle with white rose, warm woods, sensual amber and white musk to create a delightful scent."
according to mistralsoap.com
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this sounds lovely. i think i might check this one out!!! lovely blends


----------



## wonjoo89 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_this sounds lovely. i think i might check this one out!!! lovely blends_

 
it's not very long-lasting, just to forewarn you!
it's also currently sold out on mistralsoap.com (at least, it was yesterday!).
if you have a local anthropologie, they might have it there, as that's where I first discovered the scent!!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely. LOVE!!


----------



## snkatha (Aug 26, 2009)

I love shalimar. It's beautiful


----------



## +mishpeeach! (Aug 28, 2009)

bvlgari omnia amethyste.
it is such an amazing smell...


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

Dior J'adore


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spengl* 

 
_Dior J'adore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and chanel coco mademoiselle.


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

l'eau par kenzo by kenzo 

yves saint laurent's in love again


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique. LOVE IT.


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 4, 2009)

Naomi Campbell /Cat Deluxe-At night


----------



## unetasse (Sep 9, 2009)

Lancome Miracle


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

Armani Code is my fave.

But I also love Can-Can (PH) and Fantasy (BS).


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 11, 2009)

I have 3 favs:




Juicy Couture




Piazza Di Spagna




YSL In Love Again


----------



## DadaH (Sep 11, 2009)

Ultraviolet - Paco Rabanne
Angel - Thierry Mugler                                                                         Dior Addict 2 -ChristianDior 
                                                                          Fantasy                                                                                                                                               Britney Spears


----------



## mevish (Sep 16, 2009)

My one has to be Rumuer by Lanvin


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 16, 2009)

its not a perfume but a oil from the vendors on the street:  egyptian musk oil been wearing it since the late 70's early 80's, its my signature scent


----------



## Aliki (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unetasse* 

 
_Lancome Miracle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is one of mine, but I don't have a favorite, it changes from time to time... I'm not really consistent when it comes to perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than Miracle, I love Chanel Chance and I would like to give Gucci's Flora a go


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stella by Stella McCartney -  Lovely rose scent


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom - a pretty light apple/floral scent


----------



## ny love (Sep 22, 2009)

Armani Code, this perfume is pure perfection!


----------



## Aliki (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aliki* 

 
_Other than Miracle, I love Chanel Chance and I would like to give Gucci's Flora a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Quotting myself cause today I got Flora from some very near and dear girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's definitely my fav!


----------



## supernova (Sep 25, 2009)

My all time favorite is Angel.

I have over 50 different perfumes (my addiction is almost as bad as my MAC addiction lol) But my top 5 are:

Nina by Nina Ricci
212 Sexy by Carolina Herrera
Daisy by Mark Jacobs
Jadore by Dior
Armani Mania by Armani


----------



## supernova (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh yeah and Omnia (red bottle) by Bulvgari. That one is very unique but very good.


----------



## ny love (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aliki* 

 
_Quotting myself cause today I got Flora from some very near and dear girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's definitely my fav!_

 
I'm sure that you deserved it


----------



## shedonna (Sep 25, 2009)

Valentino Rock 'N Rose Pret a Porter. Its the perfect balance between that fresh and clean smell and something more light, pretty, and pink.

My Favorites:
(Summer) Ralph Lauren Romance
Vera Wang Princess
Thierry Mugler Angel
Chanel Chance

I also like a few of those oils that some "freelance entrepreneurs" sell on the street. They`re a mix of some oil (baby?) and the initial fragrance. I get a kick out of the names, how colorful:
Lick Me All Over
Purple Haze
Pink Sugar
Amber White


----------



## thelimabean (Sep 26, 2009)

Vera Wang Princess, and LAMB for night


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Burberry Brit. I absolutely LOVE the smell of vanilla. I'm in need of a new bottle right now. :/


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Sep 27, 2009)

LAMB for day, DKNY Delicous Night at night, lol
DKNY is a weird one, i didnt like it sprayed in the air, but there's something about how it mixes with my skin chemistry that end wonderfully


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm madly in love with D&G 3 L'Imperatrice. I could bathe in the stuff! Flower Bomb and Miss Dior Cherie take a close second


----------



## loverunway (Oct 4, 2009)

Chloé


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 5, 2009)

Betsey Johnson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 9, 2009)

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot...best-smelling perfume EVER if you want to smell like candy!


----------



## kiss (Oct 9, 2009)

I am super picky with perfume smells, my favourites are:

#1 goes to Givenchy Ange ou Demon - I love this scent, it makes me feel very sexy.
Philosophy Falling in Love - When I feel sweet and sugary.
Victor and Rolf Flowerbomb - Something about this that I just love.
G by Gwen Stefani - I reach for this often, I can't get enough of coconut.


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Chanel No.5. I love, love, love that perfume


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 10, 2009)

Profumi Di Pantelleria_AIRE 

I loooove it.. anyone sellin' it?


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Nov 18, 2009)

Top 3 in no particular order
- Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue
- Victoria Secret Dream Angles in Heavenly (Love the smell but it fades after a few hours)
- Hugo Boss Deep Red

and I too loved Britney Spear's Curious!


----------

